# OUR FIRST RAIL TRIP CINCINNATI-SEATTLE AND BACK



## spot1181 (Nov 13, 2002)

Her are the details of Mr. and Ms. Spot 1181's first rail journey.On Track On Line


----------



## Viewliner (Nov 14, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2002)

Viewliner said:


> Glad you enjoyed your trip.


I'll second that.

And thanks for the trip report.


----------



## Viewliner (Nov 14, 2002)

AlanB said:


> And thanks for the trip report.


I second that  :lol:


----------

